# i cant stop what so ever out hunting?



## storm123 (28 December 2012)

when im out hunting mines always at the front hes my little 14.2 pony and he will not stop for anything while hes out hunting. and its really dangerous because i cant even slow him down a little hes in a gag and he wears a martingale and i cant stop hunting him as ive never seen a horse enjoying himself as much as he does whilst hes hunting.
any suggestions?


----------



## laurapru (28 December 2012)

What is he like in 'real' life when not hunting? is he well schooled and is he responsive out hacking? 
other than not stop what else does he do? does he throw his head up or pull down? you may need to change his bit? or add a flash.
I always ride with a neck strap which is thinish leather so i pull on that its a little harder for them to pull through that.
How often do you hunt? I would be inclined to say that if you can't get him under control then you maybe shouldn't hunt as it can't be much fun for you?


----------



## storm123 (28 December 2012)

hi! hes well schooled but he does have a bolting problem out hacking but whenever he tries it im ready and pull him into a circle which works. whilst hes out hacking he'll pull his head down and pull against me which makes me it so much harder to steady him!


----------



## laurapru (28 December 2012)

Maybe a change of bit would help, something to stop him pulling his head down, I popped a waterford in to stop my boy grabbing hold of it, but now ride him in a pelham with 2 reins and a curb. I think you need to work on the 'bolting' problem so lots of transitions whilst out hacking get him listening to you and try out lots of different bits to find something that suits, give the bit bank a call and get some advise from them.
hope you find something, as it would be a shame to stop hunting


----------



## storm123 (28 December 2012)

thanks for your help it was really useful. i think ill try the pelham x


----------



## CrazyMare (29 December 2012)

If a horse tends to run with its head down, I like a Cheltenham gag, mine has a lozenge mouthpeice, but if the horse leans down too, I would use a waterford Cheltenham


----------



## ConnieLove (29 December 2012)

I have a 14.1hh who used to have a bolting problem. Out hunting he would just grab the bit (single joint 4 ring gag), head down and go! Out run all the horses and I would be clinging on praying lol I ride him in a snaffle at home, competing, hacking, everything but hunting. 

Now, out hunting he has a waterford 4 ring gag on the bottom ring with a grackle nose band. Harsh I know but it works, and it's only for hunting. I have soft hands and he only has to be told once in it. We have no problem out now and he's a pleasure to hunt 
I have to idea of bringing the strength of bit down next season as it is his first this year, I've taken him out every week the hunt is out and he's calmed down tones, I think thats defiantly helped too.


----------



## Springy (29 December 2012)

Start with a waterford and flash

if that doesnt work and he really is bolting try a tom thumb (not for heavy hands or novices)

Our hunter has a neue schule snaffle for all schooing and hacking and a hanging snaffle for sj but he needs a bit more when hunting....


----------



## Alec Swan (29 December 2012)

storm123 said:



			.......

any suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

Find yourself another pony to ride,  or have a family member post an obituary on here for you,  when the bloody thing kills you. 

Alec.


----------



## Hunters (29 December 2012)

It is no fun beIng carted around the hunt field. Try ssomething strong & quickly, before the above comment becomes reality


----------



## Littlelegs (30 December 2012)

I'd get him sorted out hacking & well behaved on large group hacks first, before attempting hunting again. Even if you aren't injured you won't be very popular if you are constantly up front & out of control. 
   My 14.2 is well schooled & very safe, my 7yr old canters her across the field in a headcollar, she's a real schoolmistress. Last winter when our fence broke & daughter was 6 she hacked her safely in a group on a fast hack even when pony stabled 24/7 for days. However hunting she used to have a personality transplant. She turns into a nutter. However I could just about stop her being infront everywhere, & she has loads of self preservation, plus the jumping experience to balance herself before attempting anything large. Still, the double bridle that was usually for refinement on the flat served as emergency breaks out hunting. I rather enjoyed it tbh, I trust her 100% & we never caused any problems for others or were a nuisance. But, she never calmed no matter that she hunted quite a bit. At 23 & following ligament damage, in theory she can hunt still. However there is no way she would remain at the back & go round bigger fences, so the fact she would probably damage herself means we no longer hunt.


----------



## storm123 (15 February 2013)

thanks for all your replies and i will try your methods. hunting seasons nearly over. and my ponies on box rest untill his puncture wound heals so will let you all know how next hunt goes!


----------



## Hunters (16 February 2013)

Sam Marsh is the strongest bit I have ever used out hunting. It stops even super keen cobs with necks like bulls.


----------



## EAST KENT (16 February 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Find yourself another pony to ride,  or have a family member post an obituary on here for you,  when the bloody thing kills you. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

  Indeed,I watched a poor girl once on a Welsh Cob which from the moment it left the meet it was basically in orbit.as it`s final nasty it took off straight for a metal cattle grid ..it stopped,the poor girl did not.Last seen being loaded into the ambulance.Pedigree Chum for that one I think.


----------



## Zerotolerance (16 February 2013)

Swales 3 in 1 would stop a runaway train.


----------



## Janette (16 February 2013)

^^^^
No it doesn't. 

Another vote for a Sam Marsh.  Perhaps use a bit bank?


----------



## amc (16 February 2013)

EAST KENT said:



  Indeed,I watched a poor girl once on a Welsh Cob which from the moment it left the meet it was basically in orbit.as it`s final nasty it took off straight for a metal cattle grid ..it stopped,the poor girl did not.Last seen being loaded into the ambulance.Pedigree Chum for that one I think.

Click to expand...

Or Tesco's ?


----------



## EAST KENT (16 February 2013)

These days,any food outlet!!


----------



## Zerotolerance (20 February 2013)

Janette said:



			^^^^
No it doesn't. 

Another vote for a Sam Marsh.  Perhaps use a bit bank?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting - I've always found a Swales far stronger than a Sam Marsh, just goes to show all horses are different....


----------



## showpony (21 February 2013)

Op suggest you try to get the issues out hacking first before going hunting again. 
I tried to bring my youngster out hunting late last year, it blew her brains, I had no control. I was totally mortified , I'd no breaks & she was barging through other horses, bucking  & spinning etc.  It terrified the life out of me.
Called it a day after 30 mins, didn't want to upset other horses & the huntmaster!

She is fine in a group situation out hacking , can get a bit strong but does listen.

IF I decide to give hunting another go it will NOT be on my own horse, I will take something who isn't going to have to be run into a hedge to make her stop for my own safety


----------



## Enfys (21 February 2013)

showpony said:



			Op suggest you try to get the issues out hacking first before going hunting again.


I tried to bring my youngster out hunting late last year, it blew her brains,This often happens first time, it happens everytime with my arabs, second time out they act like seasoned pros, stand at coverts (well, at least just piaffe) and actually watch what is happening, chances are that your girl could be a different horse second time out  

I had no control. You see, that is the thing, a horse can be beautifully behaved at any other time, but hunting is party time, and it gets to some of them. I could ride my arab at home in a hackamore, out hunting I resorted to a Myler LS Combi to avoid being carted off the edge of a mountain, and we enjoyed our hunting again. 

QUOTE]

... OP, try everything you think might work, one will. I hunted one of my arabs in a hackamore, and she wasn't ever what you would call a quiet ride. 



A lot of horses have much stronger bits on for hunting, *nothing wrong with that,* better than hauling away and ending up with a horse with a bloody mouth and yourself miserable. 

After ploughing into hounds and/or huntstaff as far as I am concerned the ultmate runaway sin is ploughing into heels, I had a good horse laid up for an entire season because someone couldn't stop and used her rear end as a buffer.  My language was choice to say the least, and my opinions of riding ability and horse were not kind in the heat of the moment.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## L.C (22 February 2013)

The best way to calm them is to start off at the beginning of the Autumn Hunting season, when the field is smaller and the pace a lot slower and take him out as often as possible, preferably once/twice a week, until it becomes as routine as hacking/schooling. Some horses are never "easy" on the hunting field, but the more they do it the better they become. It's also worth contacting the secretary of your local hunt beforehand saying you are wanting to bring a horse out who's green to hunting, they can then advise you which meets are suitable, and you are less likely to p**s people off if they know beforehand you may have issues!


----------



## Lyndsay (22 February 2013)

I would suggest a waterford gag and a grackle. Its the only way I can keep a hold of my hunter. Works a treat!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (25 January 2014)

Sometimes have a similar problem with mine out hunting. She's only 13.1, but sometimes leaves all the others eating mud!  She's a real schoolmistress when she's not out hunting though, goes sweetly in a loose ring snaffle and cavasson most of the time, although she does get a 'tad' strong when jumping, but nothing unmanageable. Stared out in her snaffle and cavasson, OK for a meet or two, now hunts in a Dutch gag on the bottom ring with a grackle and (usually) stays in the middle. But took her out in her Pelham (she used to hunt in it with a regular cavasson before she got too strong) with her grackle and had NO brakes :0 

The Dutch gag on bottom ring and grackle combo seem to be working at the moment so would recommend them to anyone with a similar problem.

Past/ present bits:

1 Loose ring snaffle

2 Wilkie snaffle

3 Hanging Cheek snaffle

4 Pelham with and without flash.


(All the rest were tried with a plain cavasson noseband).


Current bit/ and noseband:

Dutch gag on bottom ring with grackle.


----------



## Templebar (25 January 2014)

My super easy to ride cob turned a bolter out hunting, so she now has two bridles, a plain old snaffle for regular and rubber pelham with grackle for hunting. 

Thankfully the first one we tried worked, but i have been told to try waterford snaffle and stronger, cheltenham gag if they lean as this raises the head, kimblewick and many others. I rode mine in the pelham in the field first and although she is as good as gold i could feel the difference if i took a slight check. I would suggest that if he bolts out hacking then try different bits at home first in the school if he  behaves, then hacking a few times and if the bolting stops then try hunting. 

Have you thought about the bolting being a cause of something ie. pain related or running away from the current bit. I do know a few people who ride in a gag (assuming you mean dutch version) that horses change personality from nice to a bolting runaway.


----------

